# فضيحة فى اوائل الثانوية العامة 2009



## oesi no (15 يوليو 2009)

*






لاول مرة فى التاريخ اعرف ان ال رن قبل ال را فى الترتيب الابجدى 
قولى ليه يا وزير التربية والتعليم لو تعرف تقول 
اشجينى وقولى 
دة لو كنت تقدر تقول
ما هو لو كان احمد ولا محمد كان زمانه بقا الاول طبيعى 
لكن علشان  رامى عماد يبقى مينفعش يكون الاول 
لازم ينزل  
والرسول بيقول انصر اخاك 
منتظر تعليقاتكم على المسخرة دى 
مينفعش  اول الجمهورية يكون مسيحى 
منتظر مدعين ان حقوق الاقباط فى مصر كامله مكمله 
ومنتظر كمان المبررات اللى هتطلع تخلى رامى التانى مش الاول

*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2009)

جوووووووو معلش أنا أحب أفهم 

الاتنين مكتوب أول مكرر ده اللى انا شيفاه 

يعنى تقريبا زى بعض ومتفرقش مين هييجى الاول 

الأتنين مــــــكرر 

ولا انا فاهمة غلط ؟​


----------



## maged18 (15 يوليو 2009)

اولا اشكر صاحب الموضوع وثانيا الي العضوه مرمر لا طبعا تفرق لان بهذا الاسلوب يوضح ان هناك تفرقة وزي ما قال العضو صاحب الموضوع انها مسخرة بكل المقايس وكمان انا قارنت الاثنين لاقيت انهم نفس المجموع ونفس المحافظة ونفس المدرسة  وانتم عارفين ان في احداث حصلت من يومين في قرية من قرى المنيا


----------



## mina_pato (15 يوليو 2009)

_*هيا دى الديمقراطية فى بلدنا ههههههههههههههههه

الحمد الله انه الواحد خلص ثانوية عامه *_​

_*ميرررررسى على موضوعك والايضاح​*_


----------



## oesi no (15 يوليو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> جوووووووو معلش أنا أحب أفهم
> 
> الاتنين مكتوب أول مكرر ده اللى انا شيفاه
> 
> ...


لا تفرق طبعا 
دلوقتى هى الاولى وهو التانى 
لانه الترتيب بيفرق 
وهو المكرر بتاعها  حسب الترتيب الابجدى  من وجهه نظر الوزارة 
والوزير اما اعلن الاوائل قال الاولى  البنت والاول مكرر الولد 
يبقا  ايه 
يبقى فيه فرق
وكدة البنت هتاخد عربيه هدية 
الولد مش هياخد حاجة 
تبقى تفرق ولالا 
وبعدين الطبيعى انه حسب الترتيب يكون هو اول اسم 
مش تانى اسم 
 مش شايفة فى دة ظلم 
​


----------



## oesi no (15 يوليو 2009)

maged18 قال:


> اولا اشكر صاحب الموضوع وثانيا الي العضوه مرمر لا طبعا تفرق لان بهذا الاسلوب يوضح ان هناك تفرقة وزي ما قال العضو صاحب الموضوع انها مسخرة بكل المقايس وكمان انا قارنت الاثنين لاقيت انهم نفس المجموع ونفس المحافظة ونفس المدرسة  وانتم عارفين ان في احداث حصلت من يومين في قرية من قرى المنيا


الف شكر ليك يا اخى 
وهو فعلا دة اللى بقوله 
الدرجة واحدة والترتيب الابجدى فى صالحه 
ليه ميكونش هو الاول 



> وأعلن الجمل - خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقد بمقر الوزارة الاربعاء - انه لم يحصل أى طالب هذا العام على الدرجة النهائية فى مجموع درجات سنتنى الثانوية العامة التى يبلغ مجموع درجاتها 410 درجات.
> وحققت الطالبة الأولى فى شعبة علوم على مجموع 409 درجات، والطالب الأول فى شعبة علمى رياضة 408.5 درجة.
> أما الطالبة الأولى فى الشعبة الأدبية فحققت مجموع 405.5 درجة.


*دة جزء من اللى اتكتب فى موقع مصراوى عن النتيجة 
وطبعا الولد كدة حقه راح *​


----------



## oesi no (15 يوليو 2009)

mina_pato قال:


> _*هيا دى الديمقراطية فى بلدنا ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الحمد الله انه الواحد خلص ثانوية عامه *_​
> 
> _*ميرررررسى على موضوعك والايضاح​*_



طبعا منتهى الديموقراطية 
الحمد لله مخلصها من 6 سنين بس برضه مبحبش اسكت عن الحق انا 
لا ميرسى على مسخرة زى دى 
لازلنا فى انتظار الايضاح  من اى حد فاهم اى حاجة  من اللى بيحصل دة 
​


----------



## ponponayah (15 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فينك يا حكومة 
انت كدا تبقى اكيد اكيد فى مصر​*


----------



## oesi no (15 يوليو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فينك يا حكومة
> انت كدا تبقى اكيد اكيد فى مصر​*


*ما هو الصورة متاخدة  من موقع الحكومة 
ههههههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يوليو 2009)

دا تلاقية اساسا واخد اعلى درجات فيهم

وطلعوة الاول مكرر​


----------



## oesi no (15 يوليو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دا تلاقية اساسا واخد اعلى درجات فيهم
> 
> وطلعوة الاول مكرر​


*طيب انا مفترض حسن النيه ان التصحيح تمام التمام 
اسمه رامى وهى رنا 
يبقى ابجديا هو الاول 
مفضوحين اخر حاجة 
*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 يوليو 2009)

*لا تعليق سوي ربنا يرحمنا ويعوضه بس
لكن تقولي حقه يرجع
لا اعتقد
ومين قالك اصلا انه مش جايب ازيد من كده؟​*


----------



## Bent Christ (15 يوليو 2009)

يعنى هى هتيجى عالنتيجه دى ماحنا 
ياما شايفين و ساكتين 
والف مبروك لرامى عالنتيجه دى 
كويس انهم طلعوه من الاوائل​:big37::big37::big37::big37::big37:


----------



## مينا ابرام (15 يوليو 2009)

الحمد لله ان طلع تاني مكرر


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يوليو 2009)

*يا جماعة, أنه تكريم للمرأة فى الإسلام


لا أكثر ولا أقل*


----------



## zezza (15 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا 
طبعا يكرهوا يكون الاول منا اكمن لو كل حاجة مشيت بالعدل احنا هناخد احسن و اهم المراتب فى الوظايف و المراكز الحكومية و كل شئ لاننا احسن بكتير 
ربنا يعوض الولد ده و يفرح قلبه و يعوضه فى الاحسن


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

طبعا يا جو ده اقل واجب يقدروا يعملوا ​ 
انوا يطلع الاول مكرر ​ 
وكان من الممكن كمان انوا يتشال منه درجات علشان مايطلعش الاول ​ 
ونعمه الديمقراطيه بصراحه

ربنا يرحمنا  
​


----------



## sosana (15 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعة دي حاجة طبيعية في بلد مش ماشية غير بالكوسة و الوسايط
استحالة كانوا يطلعوه قبلها
يلا ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2009)

الله يرحم شعبه 

ويعم العدل الكون كله


----------



## veronika (16 يوليو 2009)

هي بلدنا كده هنعمل ايه 
بس مادام فيها ظلم كده ليه الولد و اهله ميقولوش ان اسمه هو الاول مش هي
مينفعش كل حاجه نسكت 
لازم يطلب حقه 
ايه يعني كلهم ساقطين عربي و لا عايزين يغيروا النظاره​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 يوليو 2009)

*بصراحة مش اخدت بالى فى الاول
بس فعلا حاجة تغيظ وتضايق
بس خلاص احنا اتعودنا على كدة 
ربنا موجود هو يرحمنا

ميرسى على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك حياتك​*


----------



## zama (17 يوليو 2009)

فعلاً منظر مش كويس ..

بس كويس أنهم طلعوا  مسيحيين من الأوائل ..

أشكرك على الخبر ..


----------



## M a r i a m (17 يوليو 2009)

_*حرام عليهم بجد احبطوا الواحد*_
_*هنفضل لحد امتى كدة ؟؟*_
_*لامتى مش هنعرف ناخد حقنا ونتساوي بيهم ونعلى كمان مدام ده حقنا؟؟*_
* انا كمان من المنيا*
*ومجربة ده فى الاعدادية*
*كل المراكز الاولى فى الاعدادية كانوا مسلمين*
*والمسيحين اخدوا بداية من المركز الخامس وكان كله باقي مكرر*
*وكنا 18*
*فى الاخر*
*خدوا اول 10 وسابوا الباقي فى التكريم*
*مع ان المحافظ كان صارف الجايزة 15 الف للاوائل يعني كان يقدر يدي للكل*
*بس نقول ايه*
*ولولا حظى انه أخد المكررين دول بالسن علشان يطلع منهم 8 بره الاوائل لولا انى اتاخدت منهم*


*ربنا يرحم بجد*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (17 يوليو 2009)

عادي بقي مش تدوقوا طلع الاول مكرر وعادي


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يوليو 2009)

*وانت منتظر ايه منهم يا جوجو غير كده
زى ما التعيين و الترقيه متحرمين على المسيحين فى أماكن ووظايف كتيييير لازم التعليم كمان ينوبوا من  الظلم جا نب .
لكن أنا متأكده أن ربنا هيعوض رامى عن الظلم ده وهيكون أحسن  من رنا دى 100 مره
وبعدين يأخى مش يمكن ال ( أ ) بتاعة رامى دى سايلانت مش بتتنطق  ..أنت كده اللى دايماً نيتك مش كويسه هههههه*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (17 يوليو 2009)

*على الرغم من حرقه الدم لكن فرحتى برامى اكبر من اى حاجه .
ربنا يقويه.​*


----------



## just member (17 يوليو 2009)

*صباح الخير يا مصر*
*وعلى رأى الشاعر العظيم*
*هههههههههه*
*يبقى انت اكيد اكيد فى مصر*
**​


----------



## rankogomory (22 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .......
تحيه وبعد:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:
دخلت الموضوع صدفه عندما بحثت فى جوجل عن اوائل الثانويه العامه ووجدت ما وجدت عرضت قضيه سليمه بطريقه غير سليمه..
:smi411::smi411:افهم احساسك ولك الحق كل الحق فيما قلته عن احقيه رامى الا لو كان الترتيب حسب العمر او رقم الجلوس او غيره....
ولكن......
هل الرسول محمد يقبل هذا لا والله لا يقبله فلماذا تقول "لو كان احمد ولا محمد"
وهل يقبل سيدنا عيسى ان تقول انت ذلك؟
ليس لها علاقه باحمد او محمد من وجهه نظر الدين المخطئ هو من يطبق القوانين فاذا اخطا المسيحى فهل العيب من سيدنا عيسى او المسيحيه ام العيب من الشخص؟
2-الرسول يقول انصر اخاك ظالما او مظلوما وعندما فسر الحديث الشريف اتعلم كيف فسر
مظلوما معروفه كما هى فى حالتك تريد ان تنصر عماد لانه مظلوما اما ظالما بان ترده عن خطاه الى الصواب ...
كان يقال لوزير التربيه والتعليم ضع عماد فى المركز الاول لانه يستحق هكذا انا انصر الوزير لانى ارده عن خطاه الى الصواب...
3-ولماذا اول الجمهوريه لا يكون مسيحيا؟
ان الله يامر بالعدل
وهذه ايه كريمه من القران
4-قد تكون حقوق الاقباط غير كامله ولكن هل العيب فى الاسلام ؟ام فى من يتقلدون المناصب ويدعون انهم بذلك ينفذون حكم الله وشريعته؟
وهل تري انت ان المسلمين انفسهم ياخذون حقوقهم؟؟؟؟؟؟
مرميين فى امن الدوله ولا احد يسال عنهم...
لا يجدون لقمه العيش كما هو الحال معكم تماما
نحن وانتم سواء
لو هناك شريعه اسلاميه حقيقيه لاخذتم حقوقكم قبل ان ناخذ نحن حقوقنا
5-وليس هناك مبررات فهو يستحق ان يكون الاول وعن جداره
6-الاستاذ BISHORAGHEBيقول
"ومين قالك اصلا انه مش جايب ازيد من كده؟

"
اقولك انا 
لو فى ايد الحكومه تنزل او ترفع كانت رفعت رنا او نزلته هو خالص او حتى خلت الاوائل كلهم مسلمين؟
اليس كذلك؟
اهى حتى كانت خلصت من مشكله الاسمين ديه مش صح؟
انا مسلمه
عملت السنه اللى فاتت تظلم فى ماده الكيمياء وفعلا طلعت مظلومه واخدت1.5 درجه
هل كانوا يقصدوا ان يظلمونى؟
7-ومارين1993
تقول ايضا 
"يعنى هى هتيجى عالنتيجه دى ماحنا 
ياما شايفين و ساكتين 
والف مبروك لرامى عالنتيجه دى 
كويس انهم طلعوه من الاوائل"
زى ما قلتلك كلنا مطحونين وساكتين ولو ان هناك من اخطا فى حق قبطى واحد من المسلمين
فان الله سيعاقبه اشد العقاب وهذا ما يقوله لنا ديننا بل ويامرنا بحسن معاملتكم
8-يقول صوت صارخ
"يا جماعة, أنه تكريم للمرأة فى الإسلام


لا أكثر ولا أقل 

"اي تكريم وهل من حق المراه فى الاسلام ان تظهر بهذه الصوره اصلا
التكريم للمراه فى الاسلام هو اعطاءها حقوقا لم تكن لها فى الجاهليه 
ومنها الحجاب التى لا ترتديه رنا اصلا
وهل من تكريم المراه سواء فى الاسلام او فى غيره ان يظلم لاجلها احد
سؤال من فضلك لو كانت الاولى مسيحيه والثانى مسلم هل كنت لتقول انه تكريم للمراه فى المسيحيه لا اكثر ولا اقل
وهل يقبل بذلك سيدنا عيسى؟!
9-زيزا بتقول
"لاننا احسن بكتير 
"
لا اظن ان المسيحيه ترضى عن هذا الموضوع اساسا يتكلم من بدايته عن التفرقه العنصريه بسبب الديانه
ثم تعودى انت وتفعلى ما فعله وزير التربيه والتعليم
ليس هناك افضل او اسوا
فى كل شئ ما هو سئ وا هو جيد وعلينا دائما ان نبحث عن الاجود سواء مسلم او مسيحى 
كرامى او رنا
فالمقاييس ليس بنحن او هم ولكن لها معايير اخري
10-اؤيد كلامك ياVERONIKA
وهكذا لابد ان تكون الامور
11-دونا نبيل تقول
"زى ما التعيين و الترقيه متحرمين على المسيحين فى أماكن ووظايف كتيييير لازم التعليم كمان ينوبوا من الظلم جا نب .
لكن أنا متأكده أن ربنا هيعوض رامى عن الظلم ده وهيكون أحسن من رنا دى 100 مره"
ليس المسيحين فقط بل والمسلمين ايضا يا دونا البلد حقيقه لا ترضى الله
وفعلا ربنا حيعوض رامى
لكن ليه تقولى انه حيكون احسن من رنا100مره 
ليه مش تقولى انه حيكون احسن علشان وطنه دينه الخ علشان يكون احسن فى حد ذاتها
12- فى النهايه وكما قلت سابقا لكم حق ولكن ليست هذه الطريقه المثلى لاخذه
لى صديقه مسيحيه نتعامل سويا وكثيرا وتتصل بى واتصل بها ولم نعنى اى خلاف 
واعرف الكثيرين على هذه الشاكله
هذا هو الطبيعى
عندما يكون لها حق عندى تاخذه والعكس
ولكنى لا انعى فقدانى حقى دون ان اقول لها والعكس
وثم نحن فى عصر يحتاج كل قوانا يحتاج ان نتازر سويا وان  نسعى للتقدم 
و
سويا
وفى امان الله
RANKOGOMORY
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*


----------



## rankogomory (22 يوليو 2009)

ملحوظه. اهتمامى بالرد على هذا الموضوع يعود لرؤيتى بان رامى مظلوم وانه يستحق افضل....


----------



## بنت المسيح (22 يوليو 2009)

_*ربنا يستر احنا لسة داخلين ثانوية عامة صلوووولى كتييييييييييير​*_


----------



## twety (22 يوليو 2009)

*يا عينى*
*ربنا ينصره ان شاءالله*

*ويديله حقه *


----------



## totty (22 يوليو 2009)

*بيفضحوا نفسهم بنفسهم

بس بجد فرحتنا الكبيره برامى

يارب عقبال كل البنات والاولاد المسيحين يارب*​


----------



## بنت المسيح (22 يوليو 2009)

_*ياااااااااااااارب كل المسيحين يسودا العالم والمسلمين يبقوا مسحيين​*_


----------

